# Runnable Jar zeigt keine Konsole an



## Andyx1975 (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin recht neu was Java angeht...und habe für die Arbeit jetzt ein kleines Programm geschrieben, dass Daten in eine Datenbank schreibt. Die Datenbankmanipulation wird mithilfe von log4j in einen Textfile geschrieben. Hierzu benutze ich den LOG4J Aufruf "logger.debug(<String>)". Das ganze erscheint dann in Console von Eclipse  und wird in eine .txt geschrieben. Funktioniert also alles wie es soll. Jetzt habe ich eine "Runnable Jar" erzeugt, diese soll auf einem Server per CronJob gestartet werden.

Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass die JAR zwar ausgefürt wird und funktioniert, ich aber gerne hätte dass, wenn das Programm läuft die Console geöffnet werden soll und angezeigt werden soll. Wie mache ich das? Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Danke!

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Andyx1975 (27. Januar 2010)

Achso was ich vielleicht noch sagen sollte....ich habe die Datei zurzeit nicht mit dem Cronjob laufen...ich starte die Datei per Doppelklick. Wenn ich Datei über die Console starte sehe ich auch auf der Console was das Programm macht. Gibts keinen Weg, dass die Console sich öffnet beim Doppelklick?


----------



## zer0 (28. Januar 2010)

Doch - also wenn ich mich nicht irre - in deinem Java/bin Ordner von deiner JRE gibt es einmal die java.exe und die javaw.exe. Die javaw.exe start keine Konsole, die java.exe zeigt auch die Konsole an.

Könntest es mal auf deinem Computer ausprobieren, Rechtsklick auf die JAR Datei->Öffnen mit->Und dann ins JRE Verzeichnis/bin/java.exe - jetzt solltest du auch eine Konsole sehen!


----------



## sabek (28. Januar 2010)

GEnau _zer0_ hat recht. Oder du schreibst dir eine Batch-Datei (vorausgesetzt Windows Umgebung) mit folgenden Inhalt und steuerst nur diese dann an.

Erstelle zuerst eine leere Batch mit z.B. diesen Namen _runJarConsole.bat_ , kopiere den Inhalt und ändere nur die beiden SET Variablen.

---------  schnipp ------------>

@ echo off

SET JAVABIN=C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin
SET JARNAME=DeinJarName.jar

REM #####################################################
TITLE %JARNAME%
echo.
echo Programm: %JARNAME% wird gestartet....
echo.
%JAVABIN%\java -jar %JARNAME%


<---------  schnapp ------------


----------

